

795 Folsom Ave, Suite 600 - adenot
https://www.google.com/search?q=795+Folsom+Ave%2C+Suite+600+San+Francisco%2C+CA+94107&oq=795+Folsom+Ave%2C+Suite+600+San+Francisco%2C+CA+94107&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8#q=%22795+Folsom+Ave,+Suite+600%22&start=0

======
jwalton
We actually have a couple of sales guys in San Francisco who work out of 795
Folsom Street. I think it's a big co-working space:
[https://www.google.ca/maps/@37.782368,-122.400771,3a,75y,136...](https://www.google.ca/maps/@37.782368,-122.400771,3a,75y,136.11h,89.63t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sqXaBffaqPaw1jq1FCGLiGA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656)

------
AdrianRossouw
seems like it's the address used in twitter bootstrap as an example.

------
xasos
Some developers/companies buy "virtual addresses" where their companies can
have a virtual address, receive mail, etc.

------
bascule
Folsom Avenue? More like Folsom Street. See the eponymous fair.

Also, this used to be Twitter HQ...

------
wyclif
I've been torn for a while. This is one of my two fake addresses to direct
junk mail toward.

The other one is "1060 West Addison Street, Chicago IL 60613"

------
peejaybee
What's funny is that this article is currently (12:54 CDT) the top result from
this Google search.

